# Angle grinder blade for cutting through tile?



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I saw a fellow using a 4 inch blade on a makita angle grinder to remove damaged tiles from a wall. Is that blade called a diamond blade, or something else?


----------



## sandshots (Feb 8, 2012)

darsunt said:


> I saw a fellow using a 4 inch blade on a makita angle grinder to remove damaged tiles from a wall. Is that blade called a diamond blade, or something else?


 
diamond blade


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

darsunt said:


> ....a 4 inch blade on a makita angle grinder...


 To cut tile to a consistent depth here is a cool accessory:
http://www.harborfreight.com/safety-guard-for-angle-grinders-45921.html
.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sometimes sold as tile and masonry blade. Not necessarily diamond but not that much more for a diamond blade and you will cut faster and cleaner.


----------

